# [Wallpaper] Another Minimal Wallpaper Created by Me



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi guys

Today I have released another wallpaper:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs29/300W/i/2008/160/0/b/AskVG_com_Desktop_Wallpaper_by_Vishal_Gupta.jpg

There are 3 size versions included in this pack:

*1024x768* - It'll fit in both 1024x768 and 800x600 screen resolutions.

*1280x800* - It'll fit in most of the screen resolutions like 1280x800, 1440x900, 1920x1200, etc.

*1400x1050* - Its another screen resolution which a few ppl might be using.

I hope you'll like this wallpaper. 

*Download Link*


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 8, 2008)

good work.But lot of scope for improvement.It is my wall paper now


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2008)

Good wally..............but is it a news???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey VG.. i just checked out your Deviantart site.. never knew you were so good at it..
keep up the good work...  some of the wallpapers are simply amazing....

P.S.- shouldnt this be in chit chat section.. its not news. i guess.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ Thanks mate. 

PS: Actually such kind of topics are always posted in "Random News" section, so I posted in it. If its not the correct section then I request mods to move it.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 8, 2008)

Download Link not working ?

oops! OpenDNS is blocking ur dA page!

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7594/cvpj3.jpg
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/7594/cvpj3.12af48f80b.jpg


----------



## New (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice wally Vishal. Downloading now..


----------



## casanova (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice wallie.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice wallpaper


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 9, 2008)

ax3 said:


> cool ....... from where did u get those tools ???



That hammer and screwdriver are his trademarks


----------



## nvidia (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice and simple wallpaper. I liked it.
@gigacore: Download working here..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you guys for your nice comments.


----------

